# Circuito generador de melodias



## FOLKENX (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola a todos, alguien me podria decir sobre algun circuito que genere una melodia de navidad, utilizando un piezoelectrico o buzzer, sin la utilizacion de pics?, gracias.


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 19, 2007)

hola amigo!aqui te paso un circuito que genera varias melodias, entre ellas la de navidad, no utiliza pics pero utiliza un circuito integrado, este integrado es un generador de melodias simple, el circuito es muy sencillo, aqui te paso el archivo y el data sheet del integrado para que lo veas.espero que te sea util.cualquier duda pregunta.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## FOLKENX (Nov 20, 2007)

mil gracias pollo, lo voy a probar


----------



## Ingcraves (Oct 10, 2008)

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo!aqui te paso un circuito que genera varias melodias, entre ellas la de navidad, no utiliza pics pero utiliza un circuito integrado, este integrado es un generador de melodias simple, el circuito es muy sencillo, aqui te paso el archivo y el data sheet del integrado para que lo veas.espero que te sea util.cualquier duda pregunta.
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!



Hello men... 
este timbre lo puedo implemetar con una cicuiteria logica queme realiza la funcion  del pulsador, la idea es cada vez que le llegue un plso alto se active una melodia diferente.
Gracias...


----------



## GABILON (May 25, 2009)

hola, si te fijas en el datasheet, verás que este integrado solo te aporta una melodia por encapsulado, de hecho, los numeritos que siguen al um66 te dan el codigo de la melodia que reproducirá. Al contrario de lo que publica Pablín, este circuito si posee Loop, debes verificar que tu integrado termine en L y no en s y el diagrama lo sacas del mismo pdf, pudiendo reemplazar el transistor por cualquier npn de uso general (bc337, etc) suerte


----------



## Mverab (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola a todos, por favor necesito saber donde se puede conseguir los IC de la serie UM66.. de los musicales, acá en Ecuador he buscado pero no hay, gracias por su respuesta, Saludos a Todos


----------



## kriptonitaroja (Abr 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes, espero se encuentren bien... Tendrá alguien por ahí disponible un diagrama de un circuito que genere melodias de 16 tonos en secuencias?..
Es decir, Hace unos años yo tenia una corneta electrónica en el carro, este era un aparato como un reproductor que solo tenia un boton para hacer que suene y una perilla para girarla y hacer que la melodia fuera rapida o lenta, esta melodia la generaba por una tarjeta, que al insertarla por un lado daba una melodia y al voltearla otra, esta tarjeta no tenia ningun integrado, solo puentes o circuitos que al insertarla en el aparato hacia o generaba la melodia.
Yo intente copiar el circuito del aparato en aquel momento para hacer otra porque vi que ya el circuito estaba medio deteriorado, pero no tuve chance de copiar ya que un bendito choro una noche rompió el vidrio del carro y se robo el aparato, lo único que me quedo fue el parlante..
Lo que pude apreciar del aparato, es que tenia una serie de integrados(como dos o tres), unos que generaban 16 impulsos o cierre de circuito, y estos iban en combinación a través de la tarjeta que uno insertaba y de allí iban a otros integrados que generaban sonido de corneta o trompeta.
Un día yo quise ver como cambiar la melodia y en donde uno insertaba la tarjeta, hice una serie de combinaciones o puentes con cables y logre que sonara la melodia del Hipodromo  sonaba gracioso, pero resulta que ya el aparato no existe y no pude copiar su circuito...
Sera que alguien tenga un circuito similar al que comenté que pueda facilitarlo para yo hacerlo y colocarselo al carro nuevamente?...
Gracias de antemano..
Saludos...


----------

